# Small Trade Rumor on Foxsports.com



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

"We caught a minor trade rumor yesterday that would involve the Pistons sending Lindsay Hunter, Hubert Davis and possibly Chucky Atkins to Dallas for Chris Mills and Raja Bell. ... "

I hope Dallas doesnt do this. That would create a guard logjam.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

All I want from that team is Atkins.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I think we could do better then that for two decent players. Maybe a Chucky and a left over big that Detriot has burried on thier roster.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Both of these teams are just doing this trade beacause of expiring contracts.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

We don't need any of those players. And why would we
do it for expiring contracts? That makes no sense to me.
First off, Raja Bell is a free agent and Chris Mills is in the
last year of his contract.

So obviously the Mavs aren't going to make any sort of deal
involving Bell and Mills unless they would actually get
something they needed in return. We are not going to
give up expiring contracts just so we can get expiring
contracts back in return.

What the heck would be do with 3 more guards? Nothing
which is why this is a ridiculous rumor.

We have Nash,Finley,Best,Howard,Welsh and Daniels. So we are
going to get 3 more guards so that we can have 9 guards on
the roster? I don't think so.


----------

